# Aerotek???



## keke74 (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever worked for Aerotek, if so what was your experience with them?


----------



## jlheart76 (May 12, 2011)

I work for them currently. Well actually I'm in layoff status right now waiting for the job to start back up. I've had no problems with them.


----------

